# Wo sind die Epic Gems und Rezepte?



## TheNew (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

in TBC konnte man doch so schön bei der O. d. z. Sonne die Epic Gems gegen Marken und die Rezepte erwerben! Wo zur Hölle mach ich das denn jetzt in Nordend, also die neuen Epics meine ich natrülich? Finde nirgends jemanden der das anbietet...


----------



## Maladin (1. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du dich "zur Hölle" bemüht hättest, und gesucht, wär dir aufgefallen, das es keine Epic Rohsteine gibt. Die ganze Mühe der Aufregung umsonst. Du, deine innere Kraft finden musst junger Padawan. 

Man kann jedoch aus Drachenaugen epische Sockelsteine schleifen.

/wink maladin


----------



## TheNew (1. Dezember 2008)

Maladin schrieb:


> Wenn du dich "zur Hölle" bemüht hättest, und gesucht, wär dir aufgefallen, das es keine Epic Rohsteine gibt. Die ganze Mühe der Aufregung umsonst. Du, deine innere Kraft finden musst junger Padawan.
> 
> Man kann jedoch aus Drachenaugen epische Sockelsteine schleifen.
> 
> /wink maladin



Das heißt also das ich pro Woche max. 2 Rezepte lernen kann und das auch nur wenn ich jeden Tag die Dayli mache bei dem Typen? Na super, was ist das denn für eine sinnlose ....

Früher war doch alles besser


----------



## Griese (1. Dezember 2008)

Tjo, heute musste tatsächlich 5 Minuten am Tag was anderes machen als in Dalaran zu posen...


Finde das System übrigens viel besser als früher.


----------



## joshivince (2. Dezember 2008)

Hier die Qs: 

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12958
(Lieferung: Blutrotes Nephritamulett)
Lokation: Zul Drak - 17/58 - Alle Runenlords um den Kessel

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12961
(Lieferung: aufwändige Knochenfigur)
Lokation: Heulender Fjord - 37/48 - Alle Protowelpen im Gebiet "Glutstätte"

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12962
(Lieferung: helles Rüstungsrelikt)
Lokation: Drachenöde - 66/53 - Alle Klagegeister auf dem gefrorenen See

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12959
(Lieferung: leuchtende Elfenbeinfigur)
Lokation: Heulender Fjord - 36/44 - Alle Schaufelhauer_xxx droppen das

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12960
(Lieferung: tückische Sonnenbrosche)
Lokation: Heulender Fjord - 71/69 - Alle Eisenrunenstahlwachen

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12963
(Lieferung: veränderliche Sonnenkuriosität)
Lokation: Drachenöde - 79/49 - Alle "Rachsüchtiger Spuk" direkt bei d. Burg


----------



## nalcarya (3. Dezember 2008)

Übrigens gab's in TBC anfang auch keine Epic-Gems...


----------



## Shiningone (3. Dezember 2008)

Viel schlimmer finde ich, dass man Drachenaugen auch noch als Zutat für die epischen Schmuckstücke braucht. Diese kann man nur als Juwelier erhalten. (Entweder für je 1 Daily-Marke kaufen oder per Quest über eine Kaputte Halskette.) Bei mir auf dem Server (Thrall, Allianz) liegen die Preise für Drachenaugen/Halskette bei mind 600-800G pro Stück. Wenn ich die nicht alle selber bräuchte für Rezepte könnte ich mit denen glatt sehr wohlhabend werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder anderes ausgedrückt: Die Juweliers-Daily ist die mit Abstand rentabelste Daily bisher.


----------



## nalcarya (3. Dezember 2008)

Quest? Kaputte Halskette? Genauere Informationen bitte - mein Freund ist Juwelier und jammert mir täglich die Ohren voll, dass er nur eine Marke pro Tag bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiningone (3. Dezember 2008)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=43297#dropped Scheint aber ein grüner World-Drop zu sein. Also nicht wirklich farmbar. Das Item droppt übrigends auch für Nicht-Juweliere und ist handelbar. Ob man die damit verbundene Quest auch öfters machen kann, weiss ich aber nicht.


----------



## nalcarya (4. Dezember 2008)

Ah okay, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punani (16. Dezember 2008)

die damit verbundenen nicht,aber es gibt ne marke extra:-)


----------



## TheNew (16. Dezember 2008)

Punani schrieb:


> die damit verbundenen nicht,aber es gibt ne marke extra:-)



Äh ja??


----------

